# The new yeti-cave



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Had a few requests for pics of my new construction so here they are. Still a few finishing touches to be done and some garden of course but they will have to wait until I return later in the year


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice and close to the sea what a great place to live, no huge mortgage to stress over either.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

suehobieadventure said:


> Nice and close to the sea what a great place to live, no huge mortgage to stress over either.


Yep only a few hundred metres from the sea so I go to sleep to the sound of the surf and less than a km to the river estuary


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

kudos mate.....


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Love it mate!!!


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

salticrak said:


> wheres ya hair trap?


Don't need one - yetis have fur not hair


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Yakkamat (Nov 13, 2012)

Where's ya FUR trap? (yep it's a loaded question) hehe


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

indiedog said:


> Noice. Do you rent it out for the 6 months you're not there?


Well its only just built and not quite completely finished, so no. Also, this area is a mega-tourist spot, but only over the warmer months which is when I'm here so it doesn't fit. And its my main place of residence, my HOME, so Noooooooo ;-)


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> Don't need one - yetis have fur not hair


Do you cough up fur balls ????


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

krustayshen said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > Don't need one - yetis have fur not hair
> ...


No, I'm a modern yeti, I have a shower and bath - see photo - I have no need to lick myself clean :lol:


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> I have no need to lick myself


But if you could you would ?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

bertros said:


> If you could, we all would most likely.


Given that I have remarkably loose joints, I can, but I don't - reckon that says more about you than me


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

When are we invited to the housewarming party?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> When are we invited to the housewarming party?


Tomorrow night - be there or be square


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > When are we invited to the housewarming party?
> ...


I'll stick a poster up in ACOI


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Crates of Pims and Cinzano have been ordered - see you there


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

bertros said:


> If you could, we all would most likely.


So say we all.


----------

